# 02A transmission + mk1 chassis, ABA motor...how?



## wide_mk1 (Aug 13, 2007)

There might be threads on this, if anyone knows of one please fill me in...
So i just completed my ABAT build last year and the 020 certainly isn't up to the challenge.
I was planning on upgrading the clutch and differential on the 020 but for what i would spend on that i figured upgrading the entire transmission to an 02A would provide more long term benefit.
I basically know what ill need but I'd like some extra input...
-Which 02A transmission would be best in terms of ratios for a f.i. application? (preferably something with a fairly tall 5th)
-From which car should i steal the shift box, cables, hydraulic clutch components and pedal assembly?
-From which car should i nab the clutch from?
-Is the top transmission mount the only one that i am going to have to fabricate or is the rear mount also going to have to be fabricated.
-Also, if i were to upgrade the axles, which ones should i use and with which spindles should i mate them up to?
Thanks in advance for your input!








The car dirty and pre hood, grill, and intake that makes sense, haha










_Modified by wide_mk1 at 12:15 PM 1-23-2009_


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: 02A transmission + mk1 chassis, ABA motor...how? (wide_mk1)*

grab all the parts you need from a g60 corrado. that will be your doner car


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: 02A transmission + mk1 chassis, ABA motor...how? (wide_mk1)*

What he said. Or you could use the B3 16v Passat O2A, etc...


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

search for my name about my o2a swap. i kinda made a buildup for it. since you seem to already have a mk3 setup in your car, it should go right in, like a mk3. only thing that would be a hangup would be pedal assembly/clutch master. o2a stuff can be had from a 16v passat, g60 raddo, ect.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: 02A transmission + mk1 chassis, ABA motor...how? (wide_mk1)*

WRD has mounts for the A1 02A swap and they are very nice. Cable clutch conversions are easily had or created using a Eurovan actuator and WRD has a cable mount available to match their mounts. I also purchased a German made rod shifter conversion for the 02A in an A1. It all bolts in.


----------



## wide_mk1 (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: 02A transmission + mk1 chassis, ABA motor...how? (antichristonwheels)*

i dig it, ill call WRD for the mount monday and ill be scoping classifieds for a swap or donor car...
what is the deal with the axles...i am running the original 90mm axles, axle flanges, and spindles from the rabbit...what am i going to need to switch to to make it work?


----------



## wide_mk1 (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: 02A transmission + mk1 chassis, ABA motor...how? (wide_mk1)*

bump for a response = )


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

is there a build up thread on this abat?


----------



## wide_mk1 (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: (manfredwerner)*









http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3973032
all i have is when i was running into problems....
bump for an answer to the axle question


_Modified by wide_mk1 at 9:16 PM 1-26-2009_


----------



## PMMGTI (May 4, 1999)

*Re: 02A transmission + mk1 chassis, ABA motor...how? (wide_mk1)*

You have PM


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: 02A transmission + mk1 chassis, ABA motor...how? (87vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *87vr6* »_What he said. Or you could use the B3 16v Passat O2A, etc...

much cheaper then a corrado...b/c most who have a corrado think its worth gold and silver put together so to speak

there is a guy in the MK I forum CABNFVR he has MK I 02A mounts... they are perfect...makes the tranny bolt right up...no fab no cut... clean clean work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## appie (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: 02A transmission + mk1 chassis, ABA motor...how? (wide_mk1)*

















stuff i made,for sale or for inspiration


----------



## SkootySkoo (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (wide_mk1)*

bump for an answer to the axle question

_Modified by wide_mk1 at 9:16 PM 1-26-2009_[/QUOTE]

Use axles out of a cabriolet. fits into the 02a with the 100mm


----------



## Sead (Sep 3, 2002)

100mm scirocco 16v axles. Nothing else fits.


----------



## 16v abf (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: 02A transmission + mk1 chassis, ABA motor...how? (appie)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jedduh_ (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (Sead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sead* »_100mm scirocco 16v axles. Nothing else fits.

100mm cabby axles. really the same thing as the sciroccos. got mine new from gap.


----------



## 8v-of-fury (Jul 15, 2008)

What about popping the mk3 inner CV's off the axle and swapping them on to the mk1 axles? 100mm inner 90mm outer ??


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

why would you do that just run 100 MM axels


----------



## 8v-of-fury (Jul 15, 2008)

well say an option of not getting new axles and hubs.. what could you do there for an 02a in an mk1?


----------

